# Flashlight Collector / author Holland Carel Weide



## Tone90 (Sep 24, 2015)

Thanks


----------



## kj2 (Sep 26, 2015)

You want to contact him? or want to order his book?


----------



## Tone90 (Sep 26, 2015)

Thanks


----------



## kj2 (Sep 27, 2015)

Maybe you can contact him via his publisher; KMuitgevers (KMpublishers)


----------



## Tone90 (Sep 27, 2015)

Thanks


----------

